# Solved: Can't see gif images



## masto0516 (Nov 11, 1999)

When I go to a web page(any web page),I can't see the gif images.All that is there is an empty box with a red x.I cleaned my system directory yesterday of unused dll's and I also cleaned out my registry.My system seems to running fine except for the gif problem.Could it be a missing dll?Any help is greatly appreciated!I am ruuning windows 98 with AOL as my browser.

[This message has been edited by masto0516 (edited 02-24-2000).]


----------



## sickly (Jan 7, 2000)

To be sure that it's on your end, and not just a lot of broken images on web pages, go to this site:
http://www.d.umn.edu/~aolson7/ 
which is my home page. I know all the pictures there are good, and the one in the middle is a gif and the rest are jpg's. The only time I've heard of this happening, it was just that the user was visiting a lot of sites with unavailable images, and there was nothing wrong on the user end at all.


----------



## masto0516 (Nov 11, 1999)

Can't see any images,just empty boxes with red x's.When I emptied out my history and temporary internet files and minimized aol and launched IE5 and went to your web site I saw all the images.

[This message has been edited by masto0516 (edited 02-24-2000).]


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

If you can see them via IE then your internet settings for windows are ok. It must be an AOL setting. I don't know anything about how AOL does that stuff, but I'm sure there is a user preferences option or something in there...


----------



## masto0516 (Nov 11, 1999)

Problem solved.Just unchecked use compressed graphics in the WWW preference area.How simple was that?Feel pretty dumb.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Catherine (Feb 26, 2000)

"AOL ART Image Format Support" is also on the Windows Product Updates site for anyone else that might be reading this later (if the previous post's resolution doesn't work).


----------

